# CHILDCARE ( my wife )



## phatdaddie (Oct 5, 2007)

My wife is now offering childcare in our home. Available all week and some weekends. Rates vary but her normal charge is $ 25 a day, with regard to how many hours and how many children. We live in the milton/pace area off of glover lane in the cottages of hamilton bridge. we have a fully privacy fenced back yard and two play rooms. call or PM with any questions and for references. 626-4586.


----------

